# Saddle and pack set ups???



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

I would like to see some saddle/pannier set ups on your goats. I am just getting started with 2 goats, a 1 yr old and a 2 yr old. So if any of you feel ambitious, post some photos of your set ups!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

While I do not have a pannier set up as of yet.
I do have the saddle. As of right now I am using
my horse saddle bags. Which I tied to the saddle.
I feel the saddle and pad is more important than the
panniers. For the goats comfort. Looks of the set
up are trivial.
I have put over 20 # in these horse saddle bags..
Sully is 3yrs. ( note, He has grown after this photo.)

At 1 or 2 years.You will not want to load your goats
to the max. If you load them at all. Remember they are
still growing. Joints/Bones are still forming. Even horses
are not ridden til they are 2yrs. And that is kept to
minimum to prevent joint damage.


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree with you about not loading the youngsters up with much weight. I am just ready to get a saddle for my 2 yr old to pack, maybe a couple of bottles of water or so. He has plenty of energy up in the mountains so I feel a little weight will do him good. I know a lot of people pack their animals a little different and I guess it is just fun for me to see how other people do things. I love to see animals of all sorts doing what they were bred to do. Thanks for the reply and I love the picture you posted. I could browse pictures of packgoats on hikes for hours on end!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Photobuckets not working...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Retry
Water training








SOLV beach clean up 2010








day hike last summer


----------

